# Sneezing



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Rosie has been sneezing all week and has a runny nose (I think so anyway, as I think she just licks it clean - she is being very licky and her muzzle is always damp)

I've not noticed any other symptoms - she's still as bouncy as ever and the eye infection she had a couple of weeks ago has cleared up. The other day she had a big wheezy thing happen, but apart from that, there's been nothing strange. 

I presume it is just a cold/virus, but as it is about day 4 of it now and she is still sneezing, I thought I should check in case there's anything I am missing. 

Louise


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Could be hayfever.

Monty gets that and sneezes and has sleep in his eyes a lot.

This recent bout of hot weather probably hasn't helped.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh wow - I never even thought of that! Heh heh heh, maybe that will be something for my husband to bond with her about! They can both sit and moan about it together 

Thanks Shirley.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Rosie has been sneezing all week and has a runny nose (I think so anyway, as I think she just licks it clean - she is being very licky and her muzzle is always damp)
> 
> ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has had this all week to....we spoke to the vet on the phone and she told us that she either has allergies...which is the most likely or has something in her nose...the wheezy thing is what it called a reverse sneeze. The vet said as long as she is eating and drinking do not worry at all....it's just allergies. I was at ease after talking to the vet.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope they all start feeling brighter soon x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Could be hayfever.
> 
> Monty gets that and sneezes and has sleep in his eyes a lot.
> 
> This recent bout of hot weather probably hasn't helped.


Vincent is the same - he gets sleep in his eyes and sneezed, it's been worse this week with the weather!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Just as I knew it would, the day I posted about it was the last day she seemed to be bothered by it. She hasn't sneezed at all today and not much over the weekend really. So, whatever it was, it seems to have run it's course. I know they say dogs can't catch human colds, but all three of my kids (one canine, two human) have been snuffly and coughy and sneezy over the last week.....


----------

